# New Pub Quiz Night - 19th July



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Seeing as our boys didn't do so well the last time, was thinking maybe we change venues and try and get some more people to sign up. So here goes...
Date: Monday, 19th July 2010
Venue: Crown & Lion, Byblos Hotel, Tecom Al Barsha - Byblos Hotel Dubai UAE - Restaurants & Bars

Let's me know who's interested and we'll take it from there!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I shall come out for this one, if all goes well, no one calls in sick or whatever other issues seem to only come up on days I agree to go do something


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Jynxy! Was wondering where the regulars had disappeared!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Seeing as this is now my local, count me in


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So....we all come over to your place for drinks first then SBP?? :eyebrows:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

If you like


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

SBP said:


> If you like


I like! I like! :thumb:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Will let you know closer to the night Pam.
SBP can walk to that pub now, but chances are he will still get a cab 

:focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Will let you know closer to the night Pam.
> SBP can walk to that pub now, but chances are he will still get a cab
> 
> :focus:


I will pick him up seeing as I've invited myself over to his place for drinks first! The poor lad!  (I am kidding of course!)

XpatUSA - you confirmed for quiz night on Monday?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

and whats happening in your quiz night?!?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> and whats happening in your quiz night?!?


Oh I don't know, join us and you'll find out! 
Hope you're smart!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh I don't know, join us and you'll find out!
> Hope you're smart!


oh.. now worries...Im one of the smartest in the world :clap2:

ok..cool...will see...:eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> oh.. now worries...Im one of the smartest in the world :clap2:
> 
> ok..cool...will see...:eyebrows:


One of the smartest in the world??! Now you *MUST* join us!! 
See you Monday!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> XpatUSA - you confirmed for quiz night on Monday?


There's no place I'd rather be


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I will be there for the quiz, what time does it start?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I will be there for the quiz, what time does it start?


I have absolutely no idea! 
But I think SBP and gang are planning on being there at about 7:30pm. I'll get all the details and post them up tomorrow.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I have absolutely no idea!
> But I think SBP and gang are planning on being there at about 7:30pm. I'll get all the details and post them up tomorrow.



Pamela someone told me about the quiz:eyebrows:...Im thinking I would just let other stars shine and I will just enjoy the company.....its also smart to sit back in favor of fellows


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I'm going there to enjoy the company too!   I really don't want to shock everyone with my intelligence! :eyebrows: Might intimidate the boys!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

yes best to take it easy with us fellows who are nursing bruised ego's from losing at wii to a lady at Fridays Brunch!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Well she did have all the fans on her side, so was a tad biased  

Quiz starts about 9 if I remember correctly, so anyone fancying having a beer or two beforehand to loosen the braincells in readiness let me know 

And yes Stew I will take a cab as walked back on Friday and was sweating buckets!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So here's an update:
Quiz starts at *8:30pm* tomorrow night. They don't accept table reservations, so looks like we all just meet at the pub at about 8:00pm or before if you like.

Confirmed so far: Jynxgirl, SBP, Mikey, Skibanff, Xpatoosa D), myself

Still tentative: Stew and better half, Shinny girl

I'm hoping the rest of the gang from Friday's brunch also make it tomorrow night! See you then!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> So here's an update:
> Quiz starts at *8:30pm* tomorrow night. They don't accept table reservations, so looks like we all just meet at the pub at about 8:00pm or before if you like.
> 
> Confirmed so far: Jynxgirl, SBP, Mikey, Skibanff, Xpatoosa D), myself
> ...



:juggle: Confirmed...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> :juggle: Confirmed...


So you'll be the glittery one I assume?


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

any space for a newbie to join the fold? just arrived in dubai and feel like a good pub quiz to exercise the brain cells...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The more the merrier! 
Details are on the first page of this thread. See you tomorrow night!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

See how I go Pamey after my 2am start this morning.
Will try though.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Seeing as our boys didn't do so well the last time, was thinking maybe we change venues and try and get some more people to sign up. So here goes...
> Date: Monday, 19th July 2010
> Venue: Crown & Lion, Byblos Hotel, Tecom Al Barsha - Byblos Hotel Dubai UAE - Restaurants & Bars
> 
> Let's me know who's interested and we'll take it from there!


What time is kick off :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh ******, I've been sort of press ganged into this....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> What time is kick off :confused2:


Hey Stewy, Quiz starts at 8:30pm. Hope you and the lovely lady can join us


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh ******, I've been sort of press ganged into this....


So you're coming then? Hope we don't lose 
See you later! Glad you decided to grace us with your gorgeousness!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> So you're coming then? Hope we don't lose
> See you later! Glad you decided to grace us with your gorgeousness!


Sorry, can't be talking to me, I'm a sad fat 40+ bloke who lusts after 20 year old Thai women.... Oops!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry, can't be talking to me, I'm a sad fat 40+ bloke who lusts after 20 year old Thai women.... Oops!


Sorry to burst your bubble AC but you technically do not qualify to lust after 20 year old Thai women until after you cross 60! You need to wait 2 decades or so!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anyone want to team up with me? just in case you need a superactive brain( not the other way around, no no )


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> Does anyone want to team up with me? just in case you need a superactive brain( not the other way around, no no )


Just go for it, I reckon we'll have a giggle...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry, can't be talking to me, I'm a sad fat 40+ bloke who lusts after 20 year old Thai women.... Oops!


Are you French?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> Does anyone want to team up with me? just in case you need a superactive brain( not the other way around, no no )


Do we really need to team up? I have no idea how this works. Last time I went for a quiz night was a few years ago!
We should do boys v/s girls!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He is english... strange question sbp. I dont think I would ever not know he was. If anything, I would say he was more the american. 

So recon this is gona be a great evening with the dubai folks. I am off to take a nap to enjoy all the fun this evening.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> He is english... strange question sbp. I dont think I would ever not know he was. If anything, I would say he was more the american.
> 
> So recon this is gona be a great evening with the dubai folks. I am off to take a nap to enjoy all the fun this evening.


Sweet dreams and see you later!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Do we really need to team up? I have no idea how this works. Last time I went for a quiz night was a few years ago!
> We should do boys v/s girls!


I am just guessing this isnt where each team in the bar.. gets an electronic device to answer questions????


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am just guessing this isnt where each team in the bar.. gets an electronic device to answer questions????


Doubt they're so hi-tech! Besides, my electronic device doesn't answer any questions!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Doubt they're so hi-tech! Besides, my electronic device doesn't answer any questions!



hmmm...Im going to have a short visit to the Bar few hours before the quiz starts... Need to have a civilized chat with the quiz takers ...Dont worry girls...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Always knew we could count on you glittery one! 
Now, if only the ibuprofen and paracetamol decide to actually take effect on me, I'll be good to go!!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

If it's anything like the setup last time, the whole table (a.k.a. team) gets a sheet and we write our answers down as a collective.
Nonetheless, shinny_girl you can be on my team


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck settling on ONE answer then!!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> If it's anything like the setup last time, the whole table (a.k.a. team) gets a sheet and we write our answers down as a collective.
> Nonetheless, shinny_girl you can be on my team



good great fantastic...I trust your brain works double ( equal to two adults' brain)


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

sounds like we are about to take over Byblos!!!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

skibanff said:


> sounds like we are about to take over Byblos!!!


:clap2::clap2: YAAAAAY!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

What a result for "team name" 
Good night 
Thanks for organising pamela0810

You girls can stick to the Bingo:clap2: leave the quiz to the male species

Good to put a face to a few forum names

Mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> What a result for "team name"
> Good night
> Thanks for organising pamela0810
> 
> ...


"Team Name"....we're the smartest of them all! Yippeedeedoodaa!!!!! 
Special thanks to TribalMatt without whom Team Name would've only got second place! 
Thank you everyone for an awesome evening!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice to win  

Same time, same place, next week?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in...but we might need the British folk to sign up first seeing as how the quiz was more UK related!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I do like the term "We" for Team Name......must be the royal we then for Matt!!!
Skibanff...this is becoming a habit us losing mate........ also having read Shiny's post about corrupting the quizmasters beforehand...explains it all, as was funny they go all questions right and yet seemed to be discussed Xpatoosa and shopping all evening


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> I do like the term "We" for Team Name......must be the royal we then for Matt!!!
> Skibanff...this is becoming a habit us losing mate........ also having read Shiny's post about corrupting the quizmasters beforehand...explains it all, as was funny they go all questions right and yet seemed to be discussed Xpatoosa and shopping all evening


You were eavesdropping on our conversation SBP?? And seeing as how it was actually a Quiz MISTRESS, one would think that your charm would've worked better than Shiny's!
And honestly, the questions were all UK related, so it's quite shocking that you all lost!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> You were eavesdropping on our conversation SBP?? And seeing as how it was actually a Quiz MISTRESS, one would think that your charm would've worked better than Shiny's!
> And honestly, the questions were all UK related, so it's quite shocking that you all lost!


Yer well I am not missing the next one, dont care how tired I am.
Dont like missing out on fun and reading about it later


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> I do like the term "We" for Team Name......must be the royal we then for Matt!!!
> Skibanff...this is becoming a habit us losing mate........ also having read Shiny's post about corrupting the quizmasters beforehand...explains it all, as was funny they go all questions right and yet seemed to be discussed Xpatoosa and shopping all evening


Your just a sook.............................................
Stop making excuses.....................................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Yer well I am not missing the next one, dont care how tired I am.
> Dont like missing out on fun and reading about it later


Ok, will put up another thread right now!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

thanks for organising pam, and for the special thanks 
'twas indeed a good night, and good to meet some new people.
should definitley do it again,
Quizmaster TM


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok, will put up another thread right now!! :clap2: :clap2:


Ok you concentrate on the quiznights and will do the brunches


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

Hey, if we continue to win we could accrue enough brunch vouchers for everyone to go back for a free brunch there... Even though I've been warned it would be a bit 'messy'


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Ok you concentrate on the quiznights and will do the brunches


Yay! How about Karaoke night as well??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

tribalmatt said:


> Hey, if we continue to win we could accrue enough brunch vouchers for everyone to go back for a free brunch there... Even though I've been warned it would be a bit 'messy'


Hey, that is actually an excellent idea! And who cares about Messy? Last I checked, Messi was crying like a baby because Argentina got kicked out of the World Cup by Germany, and very badly so! (Ok, terrible joke, but what the heck!  )


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Yay! How about Karaoke night as well??


Thats SBP's dept :eyebrows:
We seem to be forming a bit of a commitee here


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Yay! How about Karaoke night as well??


Now you're talking


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How about we do Karaoke night next week then? Let me know what you guys think and I'll put up a new thread!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hey, that is actually an excellent idea! And who cares about Messy? Last I checked, Messi was crying like a baby because Argentina got kicked out of the World Cup by Germany, and very badly so! (Ok, terrible joke, but what the heck!  )


Every brunch seems to turn Lionel Messi by about 8pm


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Every brunch seems to turn Lionel Messi by about 8pm


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And it's done.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...up-some-karaoke-tuesday-27th-july-2010-a.html
Please confirm attendance on above mentioned thread!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

TM, did you actually mean that YOU will get all the vouchers and enjoy regular free lunches with your better half!!?!? a conclusion from my observation last night

I will join again for next week but this time I will just sit as neutral, had a diffucult time to understand questions with that accent... cant take it one more night:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Geordie accent*



shinny_girl said:


> TM, did you actually mean that YOU will get all the vouchers and enjoy regular free lunches with your better half!!?!? a conclusion from my observation last night
> 
> I will join again for next week but this time I will just sit as neutral, had a diffucult time to understand questions with that accent... cant take it one more night:eyebrows::eyebrows:


Shiny what is wrong with the geordie accent, I thought it was very clear:eyebrows:


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

skibanff said:


> Shiny what is wrong with the geordie accent, I thought it was very clear:eyebrows:


A pleasant accent! i was just rating mine


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> A pleasant accent! i was just rating mine


Oh you're accent's just fine!  We can just sit and have a good laugh at everyone else's even if we don't understand 'em


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Geordie Accent*



shinny_girl said:


> A pleasant accent! i was just rating mine


Good to hear you like the geordie accent especially as there was 5 of us in the 2 teams last nite


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Good to hear you like the geordie accent especially as there was 5 of us in the 2 teams last nite


Does that include Andy Capp and his special 5 minute appearance?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Does that include Andy Capp and his special 5 minute appearance?


It was 15, so don't exaggerate....

And FYI, the Geordie (Newcastle aka MY) accent has time and again been voted (in UK) as the best accent ever....

That was why before outsourcing, the vast majority of call centres were in and around Newcastle, the accent was "proved" to be the most trustworthy and soothing one of all the UK...

FACT.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It was 15, so don't exaggerate....
> 
> And FYI, the Geordie (Newcastle aka MY) accent has time and again been voted (in UK) as the best accent ever....
> 
> ...


Five minutes with us and 10 minutes in the Men's room then! Just admit it, you were intimidated by Matt's genius! 

As for outsourcing, well that explains why all the call centres have now been moved to India. Nothing more soothing than that!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

skibanff said:


> Shiny what is wrong with the geordie accent, I thought it was very clear:eyebrows:


Its like trying to understand a drunk irishman


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Its like trying to understand a drunk irishman


So says the bloke from the country that invented Tooheys....






Is that you stuart, in your hairday???


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Just admit it, you were intimidated by Matt's genius!


Yes, I can be intimidating


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Good job you also modest Matt


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do believe we worked as a team and got a number of odd questions right that the others did not... outside of the uk questions! Indo/paki, 7, liver, and a few others come to mind.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I do believe we worked as a team and got a number of odd questions right that the others did not... outside of the uk questions! Indo/paki, 7, liver, and a few others come to mind.


Absolutly I got a few right I am sure, I got a few wrong too

The masterpiece was having a Irish born latecoming guest on our team who new every county in Northern Ireland That secured us the brunch:clap2:

As for Karoke - I'm out but may come and have a good laugh


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As he is leaving the country this week, shall be missing him next time!!!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> Absolutly I got a few right I am sure, I got a few wrong too
> 
> The masterpiece was having a Irish born latecoming guest on our team who new every county in Northern Ireland That secured us the brunch:clap2:
> 
> As for Karoke - I'm out but may come and have a good laugh



Am I missing something here?:confused2: when did you get lunch invite?...it was only for two...:eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Absolutly I got a few right I am sure, I got a few wrong too
> 
> The masterpiece was having a Irish born latecoming guest on our team who new every county in Northern Ireland That secured us the brunch:clap2:
> 
> *As for Karoke - I'm out but may come and have a good laugh*


Mikey you *MUST* come so we can have a good laugh at you too! It's only fair!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> Am I missing something here?:confused2: when did you get lunch invite?...it was only for two...:eyebrows:


Are Matt and Mikey going to the brunch together???!!!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Are Matt and Mikey going to the brunch together???!!!



one wonderful brunch I can imagine.......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So as karaoki night got moved to a thursday where I shall have to pull a long day/drive and might sneak out for two hours to make it... 

Are we back to same place, same time :clap2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Are Matt and Mikey going to the brunch together???!!!


No who said anything about that???

Maybe we could just test our general knowledge all afternoon whilst enjoying the delights of a Crown and Anchor brunch:doh:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> No who said anything about that???
> 
> Maybe we could just test our general knowledge all afternoon whilst enjoying the delights of a Crown and Anchor brunch:doh:


Think it's the Crown and Lion Brunch Mikey...maybe you should get the name right first eh? Or no voucher for you! :eyebrows:

Jill, not sure if I can make it this coming Monday, but don't know bout the rest of the gang. I could pop in for a wee bit to say hi at about 10ish if you all are going to be there!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well.. is anyone who speaks english going to be there  As was a terrible time trying to understand all the foreign languages


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well.. is anyone who speaks english going to be there  As was a terrible time trying to understand all the foreign languages


I beleive it's called Geordie! 
Well, depending on what time I can get the little fella off to bed, I could probably make it, if everyone else is going to be there!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I will be there if others are there,but i definitely dont speak GEORDIE!!!

is MT not going to come then?no second brunch,eh!??


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

I could be tempted to join you, assuming that we survive a crown and lion brunch...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> I will be there if others are there,but i definitely dont speak GEORDIE!!!
> 
> Thats ok cause I dont speak geordie either............................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> shinny_girl said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there if others are there,but i definitely dont speak GEORDIE!!!
> ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

This thread is geting way to confusing...............

Lets stick to where they are supposed to be 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...e-thursday-29th-july-2010-a-2.html#post337600

or

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...e-little-lovelys-last-chance-pre-ramadan.html


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

stewart said:


> This thread is geting way to confusing...............
> 
> Lets stick to where they are supposed to be
> 
> ...


Add monday quiz to this one too...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll put up a new thread for Monday just in case everyone wants to join in.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have put up a new thread for next Monday's quiz night and am going to ask Elphaba to close this one now. Thanks again everyone for a lovely evening!


----------

